# Who has the coolest username on SAS?



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I guess...hmm visual kei rockstar gets my vote since I used to be so into it.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

uh...me


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr.Bacon


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Me.

It's simple, but efficient.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

cuppy!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I should pay more attention to people's names.


----------



## luffyenvelope (Jan 11, 2014)

Strange Peaches.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Uhm... mcmuffinme


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Raeden has a pretty cool username. The 'ae' part is just so aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

me


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Raeden has a pretty cool username. The 'ae' part is just so aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Peregrínus said:


> Uhm... mcmuffinme


oh yeah I like that name too.

Always gets me thinking of mcmuffins.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Pun intended


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

SteinerOfThule said:


> oh yeah I like that name too.
> 
> Always gets me thinking of mcmuffins.


Exactly. They're irresistible.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Peregrínus said:


> Uhm... mcmuffinme


I like her username too. Persephone the Dread is probably the best one


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

No doubt this will be locked for being a "popularity contest". >_>


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

me+1


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I am Not A serial Killer. I mean, I trust his word. :b


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Sacrieur. It makes me think of sugar, sacre blue and croque monsieur.

Croque monsieur ftw.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Probably Offline and RelinquishedHell


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> Funny how all the guys picked usernames of girls as the coolest...brownie points?


Aw, you totally caught me, bruh! How did you know?


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Mlochail said:


> Sacrieur. It makes me think of sugar, sacre blue and croque monsieur.
> 
> Croque monsieur ftw.


Sacrieur is a cool name.

SteinerOfThule (I wonder is it thooly, tooly, thool or tool?)

Can't think of any others rn.

Oh yeah. DerSteppenwolf.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Voting for yourself should be banned.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Peregrínus said:


> Exactly. They're irresistible.


I like their bacon egg and cheese biscuits better. Haven't had one in a long time, maybe I'll go this weekend.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Someone PM'd me to tell me that they liked my username and it made her laugh a few weeks back.
My iced heart thawed that night.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

nubly said:


> I like their bacon egg and cheese biscuits better. Haven't had one in a long time, maybe I'll go this weekend.


I like mcgriddles the most with the syrup on the buns. Yum.



Infamoose said:


> Someone PM'd me to tell me that they liked my username and it made her laugh a few weeks back.
> My iced heart thawed that night.


Beautiful. :')


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

Saw somebody named 'I Lurk Life'. Thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

AwtoAwktawius is an awsome name.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Kilobravo, Nightheron, Winterwalk, Urbancoyote


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Raeden said:


> Raeden has a pretty cool username. The 'ae' part is just so aesthetically pleasing.


I like ae too.

I like Probably Offline's because of the irony. Whenever she posts, she's not offline :lol Paper Samurai cause I imagine this little paper samurai warrior walking around. Dissonance because it's a nice word.

Odinn has a cool name too because it's like Odin. Basically everyone who has a Greco-Roman or Norse god/goddess as a name is the best ;D 

Except the user who stole the name Persephone and then never posted once. :blank can I have your name plz? thx.

Oh and infamoose, I think you used to be infamous? Cause I'm pretty sure I remember thinking, hey.. That username looks a bit different now haha moose. I love Moose, they're so funny.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Peregrínus said:


> Sacrieur is a cool name.
> 
> SteinerOfThule (I wonder is it thooly, tooly, thool or tool?)
> 
> ...


I pronounce it TH-Yule since the word it is referencing is not a dictionary word. I'm a rebel who doesn't follow the way dictionary . com says it. Though if you want to pronounce it any other way pronounce it Thoo-lee.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The Islander said:


> AwtoAwktawius is an awsome name.


Yeah! That one too.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Mmm...Nobody's! No discrimination! :yes

One of the last places I would want to see popularity ''contests'' is a social anxiety forum. :um


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

All Panic No Disco, no idea who that user is but it genuinely made me giggle when I saw it. Quite clever.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

The Islander said:


> AwtoAwktawius is an awsome name.


I was close to choosing his too


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Mlochail said:


> Sacrieur.


^ Ahh, I really like that as a username. Yes.

Seems kind of 'eh' to just come in here and +1 someone's response, so let's see here... Ima cheat and just scan the first few pages of the members list 'cause f*** if I can think of any off the top of my head.

Noca
MindOverMood
Drella
Still Waters
Twelve Keyz
tbyrfan
Glass Child
Marakunda
Glacial
Secretly Pretentious

Why, I don't really know -- it's just kind of, like, "Oh, I really like that name."

Add melissa75, too. There's just something soothing about the name "Melissa", so you might be able to add in anyone with that in their username. Apparently, there are 54 such people here, and I'm not listing them all.

I'll go against the grain here and NOT include my own~ If I had figured I'd one day wind up with 12,000 posts here, I might have put more thought into it, but at the time, "_it_" is all I ever intended on doing here.



sad vlad said:


> Mmm...Nobody's! No discrimination! :yes
> 
> One of the last places I would want to see popularity ''contests'' is a social anxiety forum. :um


Don't worry -- the user makes the username, not the other way around


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Derailing
idontgetit
Persephone the Dread
IveGotToast
FunkyMonkey
Toad Licker
Metalunatic
dontwaitupforme

And ineverwipe grosses me out, yet makes me laugh at the same time.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

AwktoAwktavius. allways liked that one xD


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah! That one too.


I like yours! Persephone The Dread, I like how it sounds.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

I like Lacking Serotonin.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Not sure about "coolest," but I like the username JustKittenRightMeow, nice pun.  And whenever I see that username I think of the other user Micechasekittens.

Glass Child has a mystical sound to it, I can picture a glass child in my mind...and even though I believe he said once he didn't care for it, I think "Crimeclub" sounds pretty cool.

I know I must be forgetting some. ;_; I tend to notice avatars more than usernames, I admit. And if I find myself admiring a user because of their posts and personality, then I start to like both their username and their avatar more, oddly. (The reverse holds as well...the more I dislike a user, the more I can't stand their avatar and username!)


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I saw the user "Senpai" once. It was amazing, but they didn't notice me... :c


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I had one I actually VMd the user to state that the name was extremely cool, but I forget who or what it was.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Glass Child has a mystical sound to it, I can picture a glass child in my mind...


Someone likes my name? I'm so happy~ ;_;



Mlochail said:


> Sacrieur. It makes me think of sugar, sacre blue and croque monsieur.
> 
> Croque monsieur ftw.


Dofus. Dofus. Dofus.

I actually do like Raeden's name though. And JustLurking.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> Someone likes my name? I'm so happy~ ;_;
> 
> Dofus. Dofus. Dofus.


Oh, from there. Cool.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

RelinquishedHell, ItsEasiertoRun, Sacrieur, Persephone the Dread etc. Those are the ones that spring to mind straight away anyway. Lots of people have interesting usernames.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

twinkiesex .....she alway's thought nobody noticed her, and she didn't like her chin.....i don't go for cool name's , i'm more personality orientated...


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

edit:

This person has "The Coolest" username on SAS:

The Coolest


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with I am Not a Serial Killer. I would also like to nominate Boring Loser


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

PHD in Ebonics said:


> I agree with I am Not a Serial Killer. I would also like to nominate Boring Loser


:afr


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

it's definitely either the "ineverwipe" guy or shycheese lol

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/ineverwipe-229306/


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

derpresion said:


> AwktoAwktavius. allways liked that one xD


Haha yup.. this is the only one that I ever noticed and really liked.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Any name that doesn't have random numbers is cool in my opinion._


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ineverwipe 
likeaspacemonkey
Persephone The Dread...I just love how it sounds and it flows so beautifully. ^_^
Bawsome  Everytime I see his name, I randomly say it. I don't know why. xD
FireIsTheCleanser...This one just flows so beautifully, too. I love saying it. :3
Hmmmm Nice Bike xD I love the randomness of this one.
PineconeMachine :b
catcharay
cosmicslop...Another one that flows so well. :3
inna sense 
Idontgetit...Hehe. 

Just to name a few.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I keep mixing up the bunnies together. And I mixed up Charmander with CharmedOne.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Me!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

If I could go back in time, I'd pick something really cool. See what happens when you're tired while signing up and think you'll never spend much time on here anyways? 



Daveyboy said:


> Probably Offline
> Just Lurking
> Still Waters
> Komorikun
> ...


:-*


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Presephone the Dread . 

Who cares . . it's just Usernames , anyway .

(It's the posts that count :yes)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Charmander said:


> RelinquishedHell, *ItsEasierToRun*, Sacrieur, Persephone the Dread etc..


Wow, thank you.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Cheesecake.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Kalliber :3


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> FireIsTheCleanser


Yes! It feels majestic, somehow. I liked it in combination with his cyanide & happiness avatar.


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

i thought we where gonna have a pirates of the carrabein thing where evry1 voted for themselves but nvm ey. i vote for bawsome for pirate king.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Odinn has a cool name too because it's like Odin. Basically everyone who has a Greco-Roman or Norse god/goddess as a name is the best ;D


Hey, what about us non Greco-Roman deities? :b

As to the topic, CharmedOne has a nice sound to it, and has that freaky melting face appearing avatar.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

missamanda said:


> If I could go back in time, I'd pick something really cool. See what happens when you're tired while signing up and think you'll never spend much time on here anyways?
> 
> :-*


 Amanda is one of the prettiest female names so you did just fine.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

WillYouStopDave


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

beli mawr said:


> Hey, what about us non Greco-Roman deities? :b
> 
> As to the topic, CharmedOne has a nice sound to it, and has that freaky melting face appearing avatar.


I suppose I can count the others  Quetzalcoatl is pretty cool too.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Amanda is one of the prettiest female names so you did just fine.


You're so sweet.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

beli mawr said:


> Hey, what about us non Greco-Roman deities? :b
> 
> As to the topic, CharmedOne has a nice sound to it, and has that freaky melting face appearing avatar.


Thanks.  It's actually a pic of Drew Barrymore biting her lip, but I can see the face melting aspect. And I like it. :evil

I have a few more to add:

Alas Babylon
BBQ Chicken
BeautifulRuin
erasercrumbs
Peregrínus
revoltra
TruthAndOtherDisasters


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> inna sense


 :fall


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

theres so many to choose from by my faouvirte have to be Katy t3h PeNgU1N oF d00m hehe cuz it's so random (like me)


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow feed me pls meow meow meow meow meow meow.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I don't think he posts any more, but there used to be a guy called 'Virgin King'. I found that rather amusing.


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

**AHEM**

:banana


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow feed me pls meow meow meow meow meow meow.


i will respond to your troll like behavior, and raise you a gif...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Yes! It feels majestic, somehow. I liked it in combination with his cyanide & happiness avatar.


Haha. xD Yea, his avatar goes good with his username. =]


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

weird girl, RelinquishedHell, & Boring Loser.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

prettyful has the best username on here!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

My personal faves (off the top of my head) are:
A Toxic Butterfly
probably offline
AllToAll
the cheat
Black And Mild


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, we got him! (I'm the 1000th person to suggest the threadtitle is referring to you ain't I ?)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have the most unusual name.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

There used to be a guy on here called Psychedelic Breakfast. Great username, imo.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

probably offline


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

PHD in Ebonics said:


> There used to be a guy on here called Psychedelic Breakfast. Great username, imo.


Aha! I knew you'd slip up sooner or later! So you admit you're a guy then. Finally, an answer. :yay


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

PHD in Ebonics said:


> There used to be a guy on here called Psychedelic Breakfast. Great username, imo.


Wow. Didn't ever see that one around. That's ****ing awesome.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow glad to see so many modest people in here. 

I personally loved the usernames "Mr. Bacon" (c'mon who doesn't enjoy bacon?) and "Just Lurking." There are a few others that I liked too.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

I am trying to remember the name

Au Lait
Au Luait

what was it? How do I look for it?


----------



## urbancoyote (Dec 10, 2013)

All Panic No Disco is a brilliant name.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

LeeMann said:


> I am trying to remember the name
> 
> Au Lait
> Au Luait
> ...


It would be au Lait, since that's French for with milk.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Scrub-zero
I lurk life
Komorikun
Virgin King
I am not a serial killer
ineverwipe
Miss Ann Thrope


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Sacrieur said:


>


"Cowhead." :lol

Somebody needs to hurry up and register under the username "Cowhead."

(Not really. Just trying to keep things on track.)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sacrieur said:


> It would be au Lait, since that's French for with milk.


Im surprised you didn't say your own username.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine is the coolest
So I suppose let's look into who is second.

tehuti88


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Odinn said:


> Mine is the coolest
> So I suppose let's look into who is second.
> 
> tehuti88



:boogie


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

MrAloysiusPalmTreeFace2000


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

Yo! *points to mine*


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Cuppy.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

The Islander said:


> AwtoAwktawius is an awsome name.





derpresion said:


> AwktoAwktavius. allways liked that one xD


awww thanks! (even though its spelt wrong :b)

But I think I'm going to change my username


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Infamoose


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

zombiesatemyhappycells R.I.P.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

It's obvious. Rambo (moi) does. DUH. smh


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Forever Stallone


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

> There used to be a guy on here called Psychedelic Breakfast. Great username, imo


The name was good.


----------



## SirAwesome (Aug 12, 2013)

SirAwesome seems a cool name :boogie


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Hmmmm Nice Bike and GetOutOfMyHouse. Great names.


----------



## Peyote (Feb 14, 2014)

My name is awesome, but I don't know. Didn't get to know a lot of members here yet.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

There's a guy with the username *"I Lurk Life"*. Made me chuckle since I'm basically on the same boat.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just Lurking, InfiniteBlaze and DerSteppenwolf


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

Hmm I think tehuti88 has a awesome username as well as Odinn and SaladDays, hard to choose. >.<


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

ineverwipe is the only username to ever make me lol.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

cmed said:


> *Hmmmm Nice Bike* and GetOutOfMyHouse. Great names.


+1. It definitely stands out.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Elad said:


> ineverwipe is the only username to ever make me lol.


lol xD


----------



## DPRK (Feb 11, 2014)

Mine is the coolest.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine is not the coolest though I think I am the only person on here who has used full name. Maybe that counts as something :stu


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Crimeclub


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mark Walters 2


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Steve French


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Persephone The Dread. 

She also seems pretty cool.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Straight Arrows!!!!


----------



## Bikini Condom (Sep 10, 2013)

I guess I win


----------



## Cheese Sandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

My name is _sooooooo _cheesy that all of the pizza parlors nearby have shut down.

*Far away rimshot echoes*


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

This guy.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Obviously me doe


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Presephone the Dread wins . ^^

I often wonder what that means . Presephone .. the 'Dread' .


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

One that I really like is whatyoumustthink

And self promotion is not pretty folks.


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll say my good friend with his *TheLoneRanger *username.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I always liked one that is something like "IsolatedButHopeful". "I Lurk Life" is an awesome one too. I enjoy the black humour and the courage to joke about his/her situation.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Presephone the Dread wins . ^^
> 
> I often wonder what that means . Presephone .. the 'Dread' .


Persephone is a Greek goddess and queen of the underworld (goddess of vegetation for some reason though)


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

i win, easily


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

lol I can't really say anyone has the coolest.

Name is just a name afterall.

mezzoforte name is cool because it sounds like me so horny LOL.

I was laughing forever when I thought I figure that one out.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


You'd make a good politician with all these forged votes :lol


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


wait...did you just change your name??


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> You'd make a good politician with all these forged votes :lol


Or maybe he's just a fantastic mind reader, who knows?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

straightarrows


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


lmao...


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Hank Scorpio.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I changed my mind. 

It's "Your Crazy." That guy holds the power to infuriate many a Grammar Nazi simply by appearing on every page he posts. The tenacity. The genius. The lack of grammatical prowess. Damn.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/coolguy1234-101823/

this name made me laugh 5 minutes


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> I changed my mind.
> 
> It's "Your Crazy." That guy holds the power to infuriate many a Grammar Nazi simply by appearing on every page he posts. The tenacity. The genius. The lack of grammatical prowess. Damn.


Maybe he's saying it in an endearing way like he is "your crazy" (dude). :um


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Cheesecake
2. Cake, especially when accompanied by 3. Au Lait
4. Shortcake
5. Poutinedelight

Honorable mentions: anyone with delicious food in their name


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

LotteTortoise said:


> straightarrows


:haha:cuddle THX


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amphoteric said:


> You'd make a good politician with all these forged votes :lol


Shady politician? Nefarious mind controller? I dunno...but _something_ is compelling me to say that I give my










to that post... :sus



AceEmoKid said:


> I changed my mind.
> 
> It's "Your Crazy." That guy holds the power to infuriate many a Grammar Nazi simply by appearing on every page he posts. The tenacity. The genius. The lack of grammatical prowess. Damn.


Lol. Yeah, the same could be said for the mysteriously AWOL IAmDisappoint.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

(not) me.:boogie


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I think we all know who has the coolest username ^_^


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

NeedleInTheHay

He's the needle in the hay I never thought I would find. :mushy


----------

